# 깨끗하다 and 치우다



## soni99min

What is the difference between 깨끗하다 and 치우다? Feel free to just provide example sentences. ....for example in this sentence : 방을 깨끗하게 치웠어요


----------



## pcy0308

Hello soni99min,

"깨끗하다" is translated as "clean"; hence, an adjective describing state of things, person/people, places. For example, "방이 참 깨끗하다" or "the room is very clean". "치우다" is a verb, translated as "to clean", "to get rid of", "to organize", depending on the context.

For your information, "깨끗하*게*" functions as an adverb and is normally translated as "cleanly" (or "thoroughly" in your given sentence as saying "I cleaned the room cleanly" just sounds weird though the sentence is not grammatically wrong and you will get your point acrossed). Hope this helps.


----------



## soni99min

pcy0308 said:


> Hello soni99min,
> 
> "깨끗하다" is translated as "clean"; hence, an adjective describing state of things, person/people, places. For example, "방이 참 깨끗하다" or "the room is very clean". "치우다" is a verb, translated as "to clean", "to get rid of", "to organize", depending on the context.
> 
> For your information, "깨끗하*게*" functions as an adverb and is normally translated as "cleanly" (or "thoroughly" in your given sentence as saying "I cleaned the room cleanly" just sounds weird though the sentence is not grammatically wrong and you will get your point acrossed). Hope this helps.


yes its very helpful thank you


----------

